# The dreaded white tufts...



## SFLguy (Jun 11, 2015)

When I went to the Redland orchid festival I bought a paph callosum from popow orchids, upon getting home I saw what could have been a mealy bug but I lost it in the media, I isolated the plant indoors and have kept a close eye on it and sure enough, the paph has come under attack by mealy bugs. I wanted to know if Bayer Rose and flower would be okay to use on paphs, thanks in advance for the help


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello,

I got an mealy infestation from a new plant import and it was a dreadful pain. This worked for me: http://www.amazon.com/Safer-Brand-Insect-Killing-Soap/dp/B000BQL8UY I had to apply the spray several times. I sprayed for 3 days consecutively and then, some weeks later when some mealies reemerged I sprayed again. I had to spray 3 times in all. It has been some weeks and no sign of the bugs. 

I find that they hide in the bracts, between the leaves so you have to make sure the spray gets into the crown of the plant. Also, you have to manually spray the underside of the leaves.

The spray doesn't smell and is OK for indoor use.

Bye


----------



## SFLguy (Jun 11, 2015)

TyroneGenade said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got an mealy infestation from a new plant import and it was a dreadful pain. This worked for me: http://www.amazon.com/Safer-Brand-Insect-Killing-Soap/dp/B000BQL8UY I had to apply the spray several times. I sprayed for 3 days consecutively and then, some weeks later when some mealies reemerged I sprayed again. I had to spray 3 times in all. It has been some weeks and no sign of the bugs.
> 
> ...


Thanks,


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2015)

i did not find the bayer product effective. pyrethrin based sprays are good such as schulz houseplant or garden. depending on the size of your collection i use the big guns...decathlon and enstar ii. no more mealies.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2015)

I try to get them physically first, hunt them with 91%alcohol on paper towels adn Q-tips. Then spray with my solution of (water, alcohol, Dr. Bronner's lavender soap, Neem, and Merit 75). Seem to work OK.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 11, 2015)

I've had them arrive on new plants, and they've never been a problem. I subscribe to the kitchen sink technique. 

I spray preventatively with Neem, which really does seem to minimize both insects and pathogens that affect leaves, spikes, and buds. For suspected infestations, I'll rotate in cinnamon spray and insecticidal soap. For obvious cases, a little bit of of isopropyl alcohol on a q-tip is used to douse and wipe away the critters.

I basically reserve the use of synthetic pesticides for when they're absolutely needed, and that's usually only in the case of mites when they don't respond to Neem, cinnamon, or soaps.


----------



## abax (Jun 11, 2015)

Orthene 97% wettable powder used as a drench, not a
spray. I bring out the big guns just once and have done
with the problem.


----------



## bullsie (Jun 13, 2015)

abex, you only apply once don't you? How is it for thrips?

I've used Merit 75 as a drench and it does work wonderfully, but for mealies must go four weeks - apply once a week for four weeks, three for scale.


----------



## abax (Jun 14, 2015)

I've never had thrips, but Orthene works on everything
else I've ever had a slight problem with even bush snails
(as a first knock down), mealies and aphids. A new plant
always gets drenched with Orthene before it enters my
greenhouse...always. I'm probably putting the whammy
on myself, but I haven't had any insect problem in years.
I had to do another chemical application for bush snails,
but Orthene certainly halted the spread until I could get
something specifically for the snails.


----------



## Ray (Jun 15, 2015)

The problem with most insecticides, even some systemics, is that they only affect adults. That's why it's always wise - possibly not always necessary - to repeat weekly treatments at least three times.

I have a heavy mealy infestation in a clivia, and am treating with a biological product, BotaniGard ES, which contains a fungus (_Beauveria bassiana_) that attacks eggs and larvae.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 15, 2015)

I think the Bayer product will work for you but will require a few applications a week apart. I'm assuming the Bayer product that you are talking about has Imidacloprid in it. They may say it's a one shot product but I would do multiple applications.


----------



## Alex (Jun 15, 2015)

I've had a plant from Popow with mealy bugs, too...

For control, I am using a spraying oil (Certis croptex) which has a physical mode of action so circumvents resistance problems. In principle, it also tackles mites, eggs and other difficult things which are not sensitive to quite a lot of chemical products. I picked up on this as a lot of orchid growers here in the UK swear by it. It has seemed to work well so far.


----------



## SFLguy (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the great responses, since I have the Bayer and it'll work, I'll use that as Bayer has worked well on mealies in the past with me


----------

